# How big do convicts need to be before they will breed?



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got a pair of convicts the female is about 1-1.5 inchs. Is she big enough to breed or how big does she need to be?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

she is getting close, i would say 2 inches and she will be breeding for sure, males take a little while longer than females


----------

